
The Nature of Code - jslakro
https://natureofcode.com/book/introduction/
======
qubex
Helped crowdfund this project several years ago when I was “really into”
Processing. Can’t recommend it enough. The author has a great YouTube channel
where he works through examples and illustrates techniques such as those
addressed and illustrated in the book. Highly recommended.

